# Hello from Scotland



## Doonsmum (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone. I've just joined the forum and look forward to chatting to you all. I have two horses - a highland pony and a hanovarian. My first love is dressage. I am currently competing at Prelim and Novice level but working towards Elementary for next season. I live in SW Scotland where I can ride at home, in the forest and on the beach.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas, glad you're here!!


----------



## Doonsmum (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi! Thank you for welcoming me.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi and welcome... i bet its gorgeous where you are!! post some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. It sounds like a lovely place to ride.
good luck on your elementary levels in dressage. =)


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love Scotland- just spent the summer over there and i miss it like crazy! I wanna go back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doonsmum (Nov 9, 2011)

Thankyou DD.

JR92 whereabouts in Scotland were you?


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Doonsmum said:


> Thankyou DD.
> 
> JR92 whereabouts in Scotland were you?


I spent a lot of time in Edinburgh but also went up to Inverness and Glencoe and Skye and some time in Fife and some friends of mine live in Stirling  Kind of all over the place, really. I want to come back and explore more, I couldn't get enough.


----------



## Doonsmum (Nov 9, 2011)

You were only a few hours away in Fife then! You'll have to come visit and meet my hanovarian next time!!!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome! lovely avatar picture. I'm from Carlisle so not too far from you. Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Doonsmum (Nov 9, 2011)

Awe, hi Netty. Which part of Cumbria?


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Doonsmum said:


> You were only a few hours away in Fife then! You'll have to come visit and meet my hanovarian next time!!!


Im hoping to come back next summer and then the summer after that I will be studying there in Edinburgh for a semester or possibly even the year! I would love to have a friend there!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

welcome.
I studied at Edinburgh Uni, currently residing in hull though!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm from Carlisle.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Where in SW Scotland are you? I'm in Glasgow and my horse is in South Lanarkshire.


----------



## Doonsmum (Nov 9, 2011)

Between Portpatrick & Stranraer.


----------

